# Appels à témoins : Vous et le refurb de l'Apple Store



## innocente (21 Novembre 2011)

On se fait régulièrement l'écho des réductions proposées par la section refurb de l'Apple Store sur des matériels reconditionnés. Est-ce qu'il vous est arrivé de recevoir un matériel endommagé, ou ne correspondant pas à la description faite par Apple (il arrive même que ce soit dans le bon sens, avec des caractéristiques supérieures&#8230 ? Est-ce qu'au fil du temps vous avez fait de l'achat de matériels reconditionnés plutôt que neufs une habitude ? 

Les retours d'expériences laissés dans ce forum feront l'objet d'une synthèse ces prochains jours sur MacG, merci d'avance !

*L'article sur cet appel à témoins à été publié* : http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/130652/temoignages-vous-et-le-refurb-de-l-apple-store


----------



## sayparis75 (21 Novembre 2011)

Après des années sur PC (Windows), j'ai décidé l'année dernière de prendre un MBP 13".
J'en ai commandé sur le refurb d'Apple; et tout s'est bien passé... MBP livré en 3 jours, aucune égratignure sur la coque, aucun problème avec SL, tout était parfait!


----------



## funsorcier (21 Novembre 2011)

J'ai acheté, il y a deux ans un iPod Touch de 8Go sur le refurb. Il est arrivé tout beau tout neuf, mais en moins d'une semaine d'utilisation l'écran sautait, bug d'affichage à répétition. J'ai contacté le SAV Apple, deux jours après j'ai échangé l'iPod Touch sans problème dans un Apple Store parisien. N'ayant pas utilisé d'étui au début sur le premier j'avais bien rayé l'arrière en acier de l'iPod, l'échange m'a permis d'en avoir un tout beau tout neuf et que j'ai pu mettre dans une pochette ! Finalement je suis bien content de mon achat.


----------



## Ritchie_007 (21 Novembre 2011)

<désolé>Recopié dans le bon sujet <désolé/>


----------



## pandorama (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour; j'ai acheté l'an passé un iMac 21 pouce core2duo sur le refurb, l'écran avait deux pixels morts et une tache sombre; je l'ai renvoyé chez Apple le lendemain sans souci pour la reprise; j'ai attendu un peu j'en ai pris un neuf chez mon Apple reseler profitant d'une réduction bonus éco.


----------



## kifkif (21 Novembre 2011)

Quant à moi, je ne commande plus que via le refurb. J'avais pu avoir un MBP 15" DD 7200 et 4Go de ram (seulement 2Go d'origine) pour 1159, lors du grand bradage après la sortie des unibody.
Puis un iPad 1 à 339. Arrivé défectueux, renvoyé remboursé et recommandé dans la foulée. Il y a des iPad 2 avec 50 de réduc en ce moment. Ça paye une coque de protection.

Pour mes amis aussi je prends sur le refurb. Bien suffisant pour une utilisation familiale tout comme pour la PAO d'ailleurs.


----------



## GaelW-Mac (21 Novembre 2011)

Une centaine de commandes, que du matÃ©riel neuf reÃ§u, aucune panne, juste une petite erreur il y a 3 ans (un MacBook blanc livrÃ© en qwerty).
Je n'achÃ¨te plus que sur refurb depuis 4 ans...


----------



## storme (21 Novembre 2011)

Plusieurs achats sur le refurb, jamais déçu, parfois matériel entièrement neuf


----------



## kifkif (21 Novembre 2011)

GaelW-Mac a dit:


> Une centaine de commandes, que du matÃ©riel neuf reÃ§u, aucune panne, juste une petite erreur il y a 3 ans (un MacBook blanc livrÃ© en qwerty).
> Je n'achÃ¨te plus que sur refurb depuis 4 ans...


Tu es revendeur ? Ça fait bcp de commandes pour un particulier


----------



## totoffff (21 Novembre 2011)

J'achète tous mes Mac depuis des années sur le refurb, jamais de mauvaise surprise.


----------



## eFraid (21 Novembre 2011)

Depuis un un petit moment déjà, cest refurb systématique. Le dernier en date un iMac 27 ne présente strictement aucune différence avec le neuf. Vu que lon peut y adjoindre un applecare, si le moindre souci apparaît, cest remplacement illico. Que du bonheur


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai utilisé qu'une seule fois le reburb pour acheter un MBP d'appoint pour des besoins de mobilité. J'ai été tout à fait satisfait, tant du point de vue prix que du point de vue utilisation.

Pour les budgets limités, c'est une solution qui vaut un achat de matériel neuf, dans la mesure où le retard entre l'offre du refurb et la dernière gamme proposée est rarement très grande. Je pense que la solution refurb est préférable à une solution "occasion récente".


----------



## coink (21 Novembre 2011)

j'ai acheté mes 3 derniers mac sur le refurb : 
1 powerbook g4 2002
1 macbookpro c2d 2006
1 imac 27" 2010

3 machines qui n'ont pas eu de soucis à un bon prix


----------



## MachX (21 Novembre 2011)

J'y ai acheté une fois un Imac 24 pouces qui bonne surprise m'a été livré avec la carte graphique haut de gamme qui était normalement une option sur l'Apple store.

Grosse déception cependant, deux jours après sa livraison, j'avais des problèmes de carte graphique et d'écran. J'ai du le renvoyer. Apple me l'a repris sans problème et m'a remboursé.

Depuis je n'ai plus confiance dans le Refurb Store, malgré les prix attractifs surtout sur les générations précédentes de matériel.


----------



## NightWalker (21 Novembre 2011)

Deux iMac 21" pour deux amies et un 27" pour moi. Aucun souci.


----------



## San_Pellegrino (21 Novembre 2011)

Il y a 2 ans, j'ai commandé un Macbook pro 13' et ils se sont trompés : j'ai eu à la place un Macbook 15' pour exactement le même prix. Je n'ai rien dit et fait profil bas en le gardant, pensant faire une bonne affaire et je n'ai jamais eu de retour de leur part. 
Ceci dit, je regrette maintenant car finalement je trouve le 15' trop gros.


----------



## marco99 (21 Novembre 2011)

Quasiment tous mes achats (iPods, ordis) ont été faits sur le refurb : aucun problème dans la qualité du matériel et surtout des délais de livraisons hors-norme. Commandé un jour, livré le lendemain... Imbattable.
Il me semble quand même que depuis quelques temps, les rabais sont moins importants. Mais peut être n'est-ce qu'une impression.


----------



## Philippe 1 (21 Novembre 2011)

Mon dernier achat et le seul pour l'instant est mon iMac 27" i5, aucun problème et je l'ai reçu deux jours après avec une meilleur configuration qu'en neuf (1Go de mémoires pour la carte graphique au lieu de 512Mo).


----------



## McRoger (21 Novembre 2011)

Commandé en 2006: un Mac Mini 1,5 Solo (upgradé depuis en C2D 2.0) - livraison/délai/qualité impeccables.

A l'époque ils ne livraient pas en Belgique, il n'y avait que le Refurb français et j'ai dû faire livrer dans le siège parisien de ma boîte de l'époque.  Ca a bien évolué depuis !


----------



## cellobrutos (21 Novembre 2011)

1 iMac 27" et 1 MBP 15", les deux nickels. Je passe sur les avantages évidents (meilleure config pour souvent moins cher, par exemple dans mon MBP j'ai une meilleu CG pour 100 de moins que la même config en neuf), et la difficulté de trouver des configs non standard (changement d'écran, de SSD, etc.).

Par contre, mon analyse sur le refurb est que ces machines quoique non totalement "neuves" (encore que...), cumulent tous les avantages: meilleur prix, disponibilité immédiate, et un contrôle qualité bien plus poussé qu'un simple neuf, car chaque ordinateur est manuellement vérifié avant d'être nettoyé, reconditionné et les éventuelles pièces défectueuses changées. Ca garantit donc a priori, dans la théorie tout du moins, une meilleure fiabilité, car ces machines auront été vérifiées 2 fois (une fois à l'usine, une fois au reconditionnement).

Et comme les mêmes conditions de retour et de garantie s'appliquent que pour le neuf, c'est que du bon. Bien sûr, on ne dispose souvent pas (tout de suite) des toutes dernières machines... mais quelques semaines/mois après, elles font forcément leur apparition.


----------



## jemitey (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu recours au refurb pour un IMAC 24" et un macbook blanc. Je n'ai eu aucun problème. J'ai toujours l'IMAC et depuis j'ai changé mon macbook pour un MB air avec une reprise au prix du neuf.


----------



## subsole (21 Novembre 2011)

GaelW-Mac a dit:


> Une centaine de commandes, que du matÃ©riel neuf reÃ§u, aucune panne, juste une petite erreur il y a 3 ans (un MacBook blanc livrÃ© en qwerty).
> Je n'achÃ¨te plus que sur refurb depuis 4 ans...



Et aussi quelques erreurs décodages d'accents.  (PC ?)


----------



## Franz59 (21 Novembre 2011)

Plusieurs achats effectués depuis 5 ans: aucuns problèmes


----------



## kev95 (21 Novembre 2011)

J'ai acheté un MBP 15" de 2010 et un iMac 27" il y a 2 mois, je n'ai eu ni pour l'un ni pour l'autre de problème, tout était comme neuf et fonctionne toujours à merveille


----------



## MarcMame (21 Novembre 2011)

Des années de pratique du Refurb et jamais le moindre problème. Ni bonne (pas de surclassement) ni mauvaise surprises.
L'intérêt évident est le prix.
Les 2 principaux inconvénients sont :
- L'impossibilité de personnaliser sa machine au moment de la commande. (on prend ce qu'on trouve)
- L'attente puis le temps de réaction ! Lorsqu'on décide d'acheter un certain type de produit sur le refurb, il faut commencer par s'y rendre très régulièrement, plusieurs fois par jours avant de tomber sur la machine qui nous convient, au tarif qui nous convient. Cette attente dure souvent quelques jours, parfois quelques semaines. Mais lorsqu'on tombe dessus il faut réagir généralement assez vite, surtout si l'affaire est bonne car pour une machine donnée, les quantités proposées sont généralement très faibles (voire unique) et la machine trouve preneur en quelques heures.


----------



## BooBoo (21 Novembre 2011)

J'ai acheté une Time Capsule il y a environ 2 ans pour un très bon prix. 
Produit conforme à la spec.
Aucun problème avec depuis, et je viens de changer son disque de 500Go pour un 2To (juste avant les inondations....).
Je pense que jachèterai mon prochain mac par ce biais en attendant que le nouveau modèle du moment soit sur le refurb


----------



## b-squared (21 Novembre 2011)

J'avais acheté un ipod 3eme generation sur le refurb... il y a maintenant 6 ans! Il tourne toujours parfaitement!

Je regarde toujours du coté du refurb quand je remplace mon matériel...


----------



## harpo54 (21 Novembre 2011)

Nous sommes une PME.
Hormis mon MBP et l'IMAC achetés chez notre (ancien) revendeur, tout le reste vient du refurb (MB, MBPro,Times capsules...) - Produits identiques à du neuf. 
Achat facile, livraison très rapide, produits sans défauts.
J'ai anticipé les achats pour suivre le refurb, en général en 2 à 3 semaines, il y a la bonne offre. Nous avons fait de très bonnes affaires, surtout lors des changements de gammes, ne cherchant pas forcément la grosse puissance.

Par contre, nous allons probablement acquérir un Imac 27" que je sens moins fiable que les produits précédents (pb du tout en un). Nous l'achèterons chez notre revendeur car en cas de pépin, il intervient vite et n'hésite pas à prêter un matériel si la réparation dure ou bien si elle est difficile à diagnostiquer.

Le refurb est donc un bon moyen d'acquérir du matériel.
L'écart avec le revendeur est "l'assurance" d'un bon service.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (21 Novembre 2011)

A part mon iPod Touch 8BG, j'ai tout acheté sur le refurb, et à chaque fois, tout s'est très bien déroulé.

Mon MBU de 2008, paye 849 fonctionne encore très bien même si certains pourraient le trouver un peu vieux. Mais un p'tit coup de SSD et ça devrait le rajeunir !

Le MBU Blanc de ma copine, acheté aussi le refurb. Aucun soucis lors de la commande, machine livrée très vite.

Enfin une TimeCapsule de 1To, commandée aussi sur le refurb. Egalement livrée très vite.

Bref, que des bons achats, et de grosses économies à chaque fois. Mon prochain Mac sera acheté sur le refurb également.


----------



## diegue (21 Novembre 2011)

Ayant eu professionnellement tant de problèmes avec OS IX, j'ai tenté il y a 3 ans de refaire une expérience avec un MBA.
Aucun problème particulier vu la garantie de 1 an.
Je viens d'acheter un MBA i5 13" "neuf" : matériel trop récent pour trouver de bons plans sur le refurb.
Allez au refurb sans avoir peur !


----------



## 421 (21 Novembre 2011)

Acheté sur le refurb :
- Mon premier iPod (60go Photo) : nickel
- iBook G4 14" : vendu avec configuration de base mais livré full options
- Powerbook 15" : vendu avec configuration de base mais livré avec 2x plus de ram
- Time Capsule : RAS
Je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème avec les produits du refurb, toujours livrés neufs avec un emballage neuf : 100% satisfait


----------



## j.pierron (21 Novembre 2011)

mon premier achat
un iPod gen 5, volé pendant le transport, pas remplacé, car refurb, mais remboursé
depuis aucun problème, aucune bonne surprises
j'ai fait profité des amis
dernièrement un iPad a 289
2 bornes Airport dernier modèles a 135 au lieu de 159
toujours aspect du neuf, emballés comme neuf, mais boites refurb, pas imprimées en couleur

un regret, j'ai raté un MBA 11" a 649, Carte Visa pas approvisionnée, le temps de recharger, c'était trop tard

est ce une façon déguisée de liquider du stock?
livraison très rapide, parfois le lendemain, achat a 10h du mat, livré le lendemain 12h


----------



## arbaot (21 Novembre 2011)

2 shuffle 1ére  génération dont 1 est partie en SAV à 11 mois et qq (echangé contre un neuf ou  refurbish qui sait)
un shuffle 2éme génération toujours opérationnel
un nano 1ére génération noir en attente pour le programme d'échange  (la batterie tient 1 à 2 h)
les ipod sont tous arrivé dans des emballage cartons bruns 
je recommande 

et la j'attend la dispo de 2 bornes d'Accès AirPort Express


----------



## jaybear (21 Novembre 2011)

1 Mac Mini en 2006
1 mac book blanc en 2009
1 mac minbi en 2011 

1 airport extreme en 2008
1 airport extreme en 2011

1 i-pod touch en 2009
1 i-pod shuffle en 2009 
1 i-pad 1ere gen en 2010 

Tous achetés sur le refurb , jamais aucun problème ,   , tout marche encore même si certains matériels sont dépassés . 

jaybear


----------



## emink (21 Novembre 2011)

Un MBP 15" et un iMac 24" en 2010. Aucun souci, pas de pannes, pas de problèmes. Et à chaque fois, des prix très intéressants (en fait, il faut être prêt à sauter sur l'occasion, parce qu'il me semble que les offres ne sont pas toutes du même niveau, sans que je sache bien pourquoi).
Donc, je recommencerai sans hésiter.


----------



## smdotu (21 Novembre 2011)

J'achète toujours autant que possible sur le refurb... Dernier achat en date pour un de mes gamins : un MBA 11' : comme d'hab , tout s'est super bien passé.
De toutes façons, les conditions de garantie (et éventuellement d'extension de garantie) sont les mêmes : alors pourquoi se priver d'une remise ?


----------



## aunisien (21 Novembre 2011)

Pour ma part tout mon matériel informatique Apple vient du refurb, 1 mac mini, 2 macbook et 1 iPad V1, pour toutes les transactions le matériel correspondait au descriptif pas de + ni de -, je n'ai connu qu'un souci avec l'iPad que j'ai dû faire changer dans un Apple Store car visiblement il devait avoir les mêmes problèmes qu'avant son passage sur le refurb, impossible de l'éteindre et plantage  hormis ce léger couac je suis entièrement satisfait de toutes mes transactions sur le refurb.


----------



## JLG47 (21 Novembre 2011)

Depuis le début du Refurb, j'y achète mon matériel.
À ce jour, 1 iBook 12" G4 2003, 1 MacBook unibody 13" 2008, 1 MacBookPro 13" 2011, souris, TimeMachine, Borne Airport express, carte Wifi.
Aucun problème.
Chaque fois le matériel était neuf (avec les films de protection et les câbles ensachés), parfois avec l'emballage d'origine jusque sali ou écorné, parfois avec un emballage de remplacement.
Toujours conforme à la commande.
Autant dire que je vais continuer.


----------



## fredus (21 Novembre 2011)

Je possède actuellement un iMac qui provient du refurb et j'en suis trés satisfait , je recommanderai donc ce service sans problème mais je m'étonne des posts qui font état d'échange ou de remplacement. Quand j'ai acheté l'imac en 2008, la garantie limitée du refurb se contentait d'une reprise de l'appareil et d'un remboursement. La première machine étant tombée en panne le soir même sa livraison (comme quoi les tests plus poussés...),le transporteur est venu la rècupèrer et Apple m'a remboursé rapidement mais il m'a ensuite fallu attendre avant de trouver une proposition équivalente (au même prix je veux dire)sur laquelle j'ai quand même pu bénéficier d'une remise supplémentaire (suite à réclamation) il est vrai...
Donc, à moins que cela ai changé, il faut s'attendre en cas de panne à se retrouver sans ordi un certain temps, à en acheter un neuf ou à se reporter sur de l'occasion.
évidemment si vous garantissez votre achat par un Apple care, pas de problème.


----------



## Marc Duchesne (21 Novembre 2011)

Moi, studio d'enregistrement audio. Donc, gravure CD et backup DVD primordiales... Sur Mac Pro...

-marc


----------



## Bibou34 (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un iMac 21"5 core i5@3,66Ghz 4Go de RAM 1To de HDD sur le refurb d'Apple en janvier 2011 pour environ 1200&#8364;. J'ai eu une grande surprise à la livraison, lorsque je me suis mit à contrôler la puissance de la machine: ayant demandé 4Go de RAM, m'en voilà 8, et ayant commandé 1To de HDD, j'en découvrit 2. Néanmoins, malgré une machine plus puissante que prévu, un petit problème persiste: un point noir sur l'écran, sans doute quelques pixels morts, mais je vais bientôt emmener mon Mac dans un Apple store en espérant qu'ils vont réparer ça au plus vite. Hormis ce léger défaut, il est comme neuf: c'est mon premier Mac, et tous mes prochains Macs viendront du refurb. Je recommande le refurb à tout le monde *tant que la machine est de la dernière génération*.

Merci de prendre mon témoignage en compte,
Bibou34.


----------



## magoule (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheté 3 iMac, un MacPro et jamais de problème, une fois "surclassé" parce que quelques rayures du plastique, alors un DD plus gros et iLife gratuit, sinon tout comme commandé, en état parfait et sans embrouilles.

A recommander quand on a le temps d'attendre la bonne affaire !


----------



## momo-fr (21 Novembre 2011)

Alors, sur le refurb j'ai acheté :
2 MacMini Intel (un mono core et du dual core), sur le dual core la config était plus musclée 4 Go de ram au lieu de 2 et un DD de 320 Go au lieu de 120.

3 iPod (2 nano 4Go et un shuffle 1 Go)

J'ai fait acheter à des amis ou relations :
2 MacBook blancs dual core
1 MacBook pro 15
1 MacBook pro 17
1 iMac 21'5 alu
dernièrement 1 iMac 27

Aucun problème sur toutes ces machines, je les ai eu dans les mains pour installation et configuration, par contre aucun "surplus" dommage.

Le vrai avantage c'est le délai de livraison très court (24 heures), ça donne un sourire de satisfaction à tout le monde.


----------



## inrainbows71 (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai acheté une time capsule et une borne airport sur le refurb, il y a 2 ans déjà!!!
Aucun souci!!!


----------



## michio (21 Novembre 2011)

MBP 15' early 2008.
Ayant une config précise en tête (2,6Ghz, 512 de VRAM, DD200Go à 7200trm, 4Go RAM), j'ai attendu de la trouver sur le refurb (moins de 10 jours), avec la remise attendue (payé moins de 2000).
Commande le 4 juillet, expédition le soir même, livraison annoncée le 10 au plus tard, livré le 8 ou le 9.
Commande conforme.


J'ai commandé pour ma belle-mère un MBP 13' en avril dernier, modèle de base (2.66Ghz, DD320Go) avec juste 4Go de RAM à moins de 1000 euros.
Conformité et délai parfaits (commande le 5 avril, livraison le 7).


----------



## sebasto72 (21 Novembre 2011)

Acheté ou fait acheter un "blackbook" (MacBook noir mat), deux Mac mini (les premiers Intel), un iMac 2011, un macmini 2011... Jamais de pépin, jamais de bonus de config non plus.
Seul regret, pas de iPhone sur le refurb, sinon je prendrai aussi !

Jamais pour des cadeaux non plus, vu qu'il y a rarement l'emballage d'origine. Je recommande souvent aux amis pour qui le prix a son importance par rapport aux éventuelles imperfections extérieures. La garantie inchangée rassure aussi.


----------



## Invité (21 Novembre 2011)

Un iPod Mini DOA, changé immédiatement
Un MacBook 2009, pas de bonus (survivor à 1 verre de coca !!! :rateau


----------



## Romuald (21 Novembre 2011)

Après le premier iMac (un G3) acheté à la fnouc en 2000, rien que du refurb depuis. Aucun souci, mais jamais de bonus non plus.
Et un regret : que les iMac ne soient plus livrés qu'avec le clavier sans fil sans pavé numérique, dont je me sers beaucoup. Ce qui va sans doute m'orienter vers le mini lors du prochain renouvellement.


----------



## joinman (21 Novembre 2011)

Aucun souci pour 3 achats
- 1 MB Blanc avec 1Go de RAM en plus !! (donc 2 au total)
- 1 MBP 15"
- 1 iMac 21,5"

Petite info : mes 2 portables sont arrivés avec une batterie neuve. Je crois que c'est d'office. Les chargeurs eux aussi étaient neufs (pas de rayure)

Côté packaging, tout est conditionné comme neuf. Du grand art : film plastique sur écran et chargeur, housse, ....

Donc allez y sans hésitation. Mais attention, ce ne sont pas souvent des bonnes affaires tant quelques choix commencent à dater. Donc j'ai une technique, j'attends un renouvellement de gamme. C'est comme cela que j'ai eu mon MBP, en Mai il coutait encore 1799&#8364;, et je l'ai eu en juillet pour .... 1249&#8364;. Il y en avait pas beaucoup et cela partait très vite. Donc il ne faut pas être pressé et guetter la bonne affaire. C'est un jeu de patiente....


----------



## surunpetitnuage (21 Novembre 2011)

Mon 1er IPOD 30Go, il manquait l'adaptateur dock, j'ai reçu un dock complet.
Ensuite 1 Mac Mini CD 1,83, 1 Imac 20" C2D 2,4 et 1 Ipod 80Go
Pour le boulot 1 Imac 20" C2D 2,6, 1 Imac 24" C2D 2,6
Pour mon beau frère 1 IMac 21,5 I5

Jamais aucun soucis, même une petite surprise pour l'Imac 20" du boulot, il devais avoir un DD de 250G et 2G de RAM et il est arrivé avec un DD de 320G et 4G de RAM


----------



## beatloop (21 Novembre 2011)

Je ne l'utilise plus du tout. Peut-Ãªtre une fois dans l'annÃ©e pour ripper un DVD et encore...


----------



## themasckU2 (21 Novembre 2011)

j'ai acheté sur le refurb un macbook pro un ipad et une airport express  , rien a dire a part quelques problème sur le superdrive (le disque ne sortait plus) ;je recommande le refurb
par contre le superdrive est trop fragile comme tout les mange disque et pense le supprimer pour mettre un autre 500Go ,vu que j'ai un moments xt qui fonctionne a merveille


----------



## gavroche91 (21 Novembre 2011)

Depuis mon Imac g3 à la fnac,:  G5 20" refurb sans problème immédiat (carte mère claquée après 4 ans et changée quand même en ne payant que la main d'oeuvre), MBP 15" 2010 version 2 cartes graphiques à un prix très réduit, et à ce jour sans problème. La meilleure affaire fut un Ipod 30Go bradé à 80euros (du coup j'en avais pris un pour moi et un pour offrir). Depuis, j'attends toujours les grosses réductions, mais j'ai l'impression qu'elles se font rares. Je ne renouvelle pas souvent mon matériel, mais je pense rester fidèle au refurb pour mon prochain mbp (celui avec picoprojecteur !)


----------



## vleroy (21 Novembre 2011)

12 achats au total sur le refurb, pas une c****
bref, ras. faut juste être patient et choisir le produit qui correspond au besoin quand le prix est en baisse


----------



## guillaumegete (21 Novembre 2011)

De nombreuses machines commandées sur le Refurb, dont mon écran Apple Cinema Display 20" acheté en 2005, et qui fonctionne toujours très bien  Sinon de nombreux MacBook Pro et pas mal de Mac mini (comment résister à un Mac mini à moins de 400 ? Réponse : c'est juste impossible). Et souvent, de bonnes surprises, comme la RAM deux fois plus importante que prévu. Pas de souci sur le matériel, je ne crois pas avoir eu à renvoyer une machine.

Attention cependant aux tarifs proposés sur le Refurb : vu que la réduction s'applique au prix du produit neuf *à sa sortie*, il n'est pas rare qu'une machine neuve d'un nouveau modèle soit au même prix ou moins chère qu'un ancien modèle sur le Refurb ! Bien comparer avant d'acheter donc.


----------



## fmv38 (22 Novembre 2011)

Presque une dizaine d'achat sur le refurb, et aucun soucis, si ce n'est une fois un carton éventré et refusé au livreur. Là on fait la différence avec le store tout court : on ne peut qu'être remboursé, et il faut faire un nouvel achat. Sinon la différence avec le store est en général inférieure au prix d'un AppleCare donc : le refurb c'est comme le neuf, mais avec trois ans de garantie au lieu d'une seule.


----------



## Heatflayer (22 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour !

iPod Touch 4G, iMac 21.5' 2010, MBP 13' 2011, Airport Extreme, iPod Touch 2G, pas de soucis à l'horizon !


----------



## kman (22 Novembre 2011)

Si je n'ai jamais été deçu des produits du Refurb, en revanche, j'ai toujours trouvé que l'emballage faisait "cheap" : on sait que c'est du Refurb : carton ondulé façon Amazon, des bulles plastique, et le produit bien emballé. Mais pas emballé comme les produits originaux : par exemple, mon iPod suffle 2g était emballé dans un petit sac en plastique + des bulles, mais pas la boîte en plastique avec la notice. Tout était en vrac.

J'espère simplement que les mac pro ne sont pas emballés tels quels...


----------



## Glodius (22 Novembre 2011)

Très bonne expérience avec l'achat de mon iMac 27" i7 avec la bonne surprise d'avoir une carte vidéo avec 1 Go de ram au lieu des 512 annoncés.
La livraison fut exceptionnellement rapide (matériel livré un vingtaine d'heures suivant ma commande), la qualité de l'emballage très bonne : pas de différence avec du matériel neuf.
Aucun problème avac la bête en utilisation depuis 2 mois.
Coclusion :


----------



## workslikemagic (22 Novembre 2011)

Je suis un enorme fan du refurb et depuis 2007, je n ai plus achete une seule machine en normal: Imac 27 i5, Ipad, Ipod nano, Mac Mini (mais faut etre rapide, ils partent vite !).

A chaque fois, etat neuf, aucune surprise a part des boites dites "anonymes" mais ca n est pas plus mal pour la livraison. Tout ce petit monde fonctionne parfaitement et ils n'ont de refurb que le nom.

Un tres bon deal, surtout que le delai entre sortie et arrivée sur le refurb peuvent etre assez courts sur les imacs par exemple, plus longs sur les portables.

Par contre, des iphone refurb en France comme aux US pendant qq années serait une bonne idee aussi


----------



## Cowboy Funcky (22 Novembre 2011)

J'ai acheté 1 Mac sur le refurb

Mon 1° achat : un iMac 21' en avril 2010.
Je ne me rappelle plus de la réduction mais cela restait intéressant.
Livraison dans les temps prévu, déballage d'un appareil neuf ! et puis mise en route : Eh là, problème... Ventilo à fond et écran gris... Appel du SAV Apple... 1 heure au téléphone et décision est faite d'une reprise de l'ordinateur contre remboursement car dans le cadre du refurb il n'y a pas d'échange possible puisque nécessairement et contractuellement cette machine est "unique".
Je recommande le même modèle sur le refurb : livraison ok, déballage ok comme neuf et mise en route et ... ça marche sauf la souris qui n'est pas reconnu... Allo SAV Apple, 1h au téléphone et un grand nombre de bidouilles et ma souris est reconnue.. Depuis aucun problème.

Concernant le SAV Apple, c'est carré, les hotliners sont disponibles (pas comme chez certain où le temps est limité, je pense aux FAI..) et compétents. Il n'existe pas beaucoup de SAV à ce niveau dans les produits électroniques.


----------



## MarcMame (22 Novembre 2011)

kman a dit:


> Si je n'ai jamais été deçu des produits du Refurb, en revanche, j'ai toujours trouvé que l'emballage faisait "cheap" : on sait que c'est du Refurb : carton ondulé façon Amazon, des bulles plastique, et le produit bien emballé. Mais pas emballé comme les produits originaux : par exemple, mon iPod suffle 2g était emballé dans un petit sac en plastique + des bulles, mais pas la boîte en plastique avec la notice. Tout était en vrac.
> 
> J'espère simplement que les mac pro ne sont pas emballés tels quels...


Le mien était dans son emballage d'origine.
Seule et unique différence : un gros sticker "_Refurb_" collé dessus.


----------



## clemens94 (22 Novembre 2011)

Personnellement, je n'ai acheté qu'une fois via le Refurb. Un iMac 27" Core i3. Je n'ai eu aucun problème, que ce soit au niveau de la commande, de l'envoi et du matériel en général. Il a été livré dans un carton marron portant le mention "Refurbished", mais l'intérieur était emballé identiquement au packaging original.
J'ai souvent conseillé le Refurb dans mon entourage et je n'ai jamais eu de retour négatif !
Un ami à cependant reçu un Mac avec un disque de 250 Go au lieu de 160 initialement prévu. C'est toujours ça de gagné !
Par contre, je trouve que les prix mériteraient d'être revu plus à la baisse lorsqu'il s'agit de matériel d'ancienne génération.


----------



## BlueShell (23 Novembre 2011)

j'ai acheté mon MacMini en avril 2010 sur le refurb
Au déballage, tout semblait nickel sauf qu'au moment de brancher la connectique j'ai observé que la grille de ventilation était franchement dégueulasse ! 
Combien de temps a tourné le Mac pour amasser autant de poussières ? je n'en sait strictement rien ...
célà dit , aucun souci avec il fonctionne parfaitement et ne m'a jamais posé problème


----------



## Oliv0042 (23 Novembre 2011)

Acheté 2 ipod touch RAS comme en magasin, en revanche je me pose la question pour un imac 21,5'' Votre avis ?


----------



## minie-fee (24 Novembre 2011)

je me suis procuré ses deux articles il y a trois ans, aucun, mais aucun pépin.... j'ai une amie graphiste qui en a aussi un et aucun problème. livraison à la maison en moins de 48hrs en plus... intact 
je le recommande 
et une belle raison d'économiser en plus


----------



## cvldudu (24 Novembre 2011)

Le Refurb n'est pas très intéressant dans le cas d'achat d'ordinateur ou d'iphone. En effet on les a souvent moins cher avec la carte Fnac à la rentrée et à Noël. Pour les iPhones un petit tour sur le marketplace de la Fnac et j'ai réussi a avoir mon deuxième 3G beaucoup moins cher à l'époque.


----------



## Romuald (24 Novembre 2011)

Tout le monde n'a pas une fnouc à proximité


----------



## kamabazol (25 Novembre 2011)

BonjourToujours acheté sur le refurb sans aucun problème.
Plutôt des bonnes surprise avec 4go de ram pour 2 annoncée !
Une panne de chargeur règle en 48heures


Bien connaître le matériel, tout n est pas aussi intéressant .


----------



## rogerbambu (25 Novembre 2011)

imac 24" vendu avec un dd de 500 Go , arrivé avec un dd de 1 To .
rien à dire j'ai acheté plus de 10X ,jamais de problème.


----------



## AmplaY (27 Novembre 2011)

Il y a deux ans j'ai acheté sur le refurb un MacBook unibody pour 800 et quelques.

Aucun problème ! J'ai même était surpris d'avoir un DVD de Snow Leopard avec la commande (pour mettre à jour, alors que le Mac était encore sous Leopard).

Livraison en quelques jours et matériel comme neuf


----------



## NG.Mac (29 Novembre 2011)

Tout récemment j'ai acheté un iPad Blanc pour l'anniversaire de ma femme (-50 euros sur le Refurb).

Expédié rapidement, il est comme neuf et fonctionne parfaitement. Il était précisé qu'il n'était pas envoyé dans le même emballage qu'un iPad neuf. Qu'importe ! La boîte est sobre, toute blanche et costaude : parfaite pour protéger durant la phase de transport, pour faire son petit effet lors du déballage du cadeau et pour finir au fond du placard à chaussures. 

Je n'ai pas trouvé la moindre rayure sur l'iPad et pourtant je suis maniaque (au point qu'il m'arrive de trouver des défauts sur des produits neufs) !


Pour la petite anecdote, le seul hic de cette histoire est que l'Apple Store a appelé à mon domicile et non sur mon portable précisé dans la commande pour valider les informations de paiement. Ma femme a répondu, le gars lui a demandé si elle était au courant d'une commande pour un iPad blanc... Adieu la surprise.

Donc *Oui* pour le Refurb et *Attention* si c'est un cadeau pour quelqu'un de très proche de vous : chez Apple ils sécurisent tellement le paiement qu'ils peuvent vous appeler et lâcher le morceau.


----------



## appdav (30 Novembre 2011)

*Mars 2011 : *je commande un iPad première génération sur le refurb ainsi que son étui de protection : OK soucis. Livraison rapide, produit parfait.

*Novembre 2011 *: je commande un iPad 2 et une smartcover...
  Je me fait livrer 2 cartons, un gros et un petit (logique). Je ne m'inquiète pas et commence à déballer le petit carton qui contient la smartcover.
  Je déballe ensuite le gros carton (que je trouve bien léger). Et la surprise : une seconde smartcover et pas d'iPad 2  

  L'erreur ne vient pas du transporteur mais d'Apple.
  Je ne pense pas que ça vienne du refurb, cela doit être une erreur que l'on peut rencontrer via une commande classique.
  En attendant c'est compliqué de prouver qu'on n'a pas reçu le bon produit... je ne sais pas trop comment va se dérouler la suite


----------



## titimoby (30 Novembre 2011)

livré ce matin d'un iMac 27" core i5 pour 1619
l'écran est resté noir, le support n'a pas pu faire de miracle.
retour et remboursement, le SAV ne voulait pas réparer.

Plus qu'à attendre le transporteur, puis le remboursement en espérant ne pas rater une affaire équivalente entre temps...
Pas de chance.


----------



## Lamar (1 Décembre 2011)

Plusieurs commandes sur le refurb depuis un powerbook 12" jusqu'à un iPad récemment.
Jamais aucun problème, sauf une fois, un pixel mort sur un portable.
Jamais aucune bonne surprise non plus, malheureusement.

Par contre je ne regrette pas d'avoir fait mon 1° achat d'un mac sur le store classique : le plaisir du déballage n'est pas le même.

A noter aussi la facilité du retour des produits si l'on n'est pas satisfait ou si, comme moi, on change assez facilement d'avis.

Ce qui est sûr c'est que mon prochain achat d'un produit Apple se fera par le refurb (saud s'il n'y a toujours pas d'iPhone).


----------



## guizmo47 (1 Décembre 2011)

2 machines commandées : Un macbook blanc et un macbookpro 15'.
Le macbook n'a jamais démarré mais je l'ai retourné et j'ai été remboursé très rapidement, j'en ai d'ailleurs acheté un neuf du coup.
Pour le MBP aucun problème, je l'ai revendu depuis et il tourne toujours comme une horloge !
Bref je conseille activement le refurb autour de moi et je n'ai jamais eu de retour négatif.
Il y a effectivement parfois des prix qui ne valent pas forcemment le coup sur des machines anciennes mais dans l'ensemble il y a pas mal de bonnes affaires.
Ah oui tiens j'oubliais un iPad aussi... 1ère génération mais qui suffit amplement à mes enfants !...


----------



## kohracha (2 Décembre 2011)

Salut a tous , nouveau membre !

Voilà j'ai switcher il y a un mois environ en achetant un imac 21.5 sur le refurb et désagréable surprise ...
Reçu le lendemain de la commande l'imac demarrait mais l'ecran restait éteint, appel au SAV 1 ou 2 manipulations sans succès donc réexpédition, un livreur viens chercher la machine puis remboursement dans la semaine voila déçu que la machine ne marchait pas mais très satisfait du SAV apple très réactif et rapide , du coup achat a l 'apple store d'un imac neuf et pour le moment sans problème.
Voilà mon expérience...


----------



## wyterasta (3 Décembre 2011)

J'ai commande au refurb un iMac 27, 2011 avec le processeur I7 3.4ghz, 4go ram et 2to hdd. Rien a redire livraison parfaite, produit neuf...
ET
surprise il y avais pas 4 mais 8 go de ram! Bien sur je n'ai pas appelé pour me plaindre! 


Bref une config à 2500&#8364; payé 1700&#8364;. Sans regret.


----------



## SylDav (3 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, le refurb je connais... 1 MB13 (revendu) , 1 MBP15 et un iPad 1
à part le 13' qui avait la touche + qui déconnait, aucun problème avec le refurb
Et là au moins on a de vrais promos...


----------



## DarkMoule (6 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, alors pour moi & le refurbushed Apple c'est ma 1er experience avec et je pense pas la dérnier, j'avais dans l'objectif de changer mon mac mini 2009 par un modèle plus récent. 

En visitant le refurb Apple tout les jours, je suis tomber sur un Mac Mini 2011 i7 2,7Ghz avec normalement un disque dur de 500Go. Sans hésitation et après beaucoup de renseignement j'ai passer commande Vendredi dernier. 

Réception par UPS le Lundi matin, déballage, configuration de Lion , je visualise la bécane lorsque je me rend compte que je ne dispose pas d'un disque dur de 500Go mais d'un de 750Go !!! J'étais super content ^^

Pour le moment je ne regrette pas dutout ! Et vu que je cherche un MacBookPro neuf et pas trop chère , il y a de forte chance que je me tourne une seconde fois vers le refurb Apple.

Donc trés bonne experience pour une 1er avec Apple


----------



## yoyo (10 Décembre 2011)

J'ai acheté un MacBook Air avant dernière génération, comme neuf, parfait état, batterie chargée 3 fois seulement quand je l'ai reçu.

J'ai aussi acheté une borne Time Capsule en parfait état, comme neuve.

Par contre une fois j'ai acheté pour mon neveu un iMac Intel Core 2 Duo, celui reçu était largement mieux équipé qu'indiqué, malheureusement il avait une panne (mauvaise réparation), et il a fallu le renvoyer. Apple n'a posé aucun soucis et a remboursé l'achat aussitôt sans le moindre frais.

Un iMac 21.5 pouces dernière génération aussi pour une amie avec Core i5, bonne réduction de prix, matériel
comme neuf en parfait état.

J'ai aussi acheté des iPods, aussi très satisfait. Désormais je regarde très souvent les offres, et pour du matériel récent je privilégie le refurb store.


----------



## xxx31fr (10 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

pour moi, le refurb, ca reste trop cher, rien ne vaut ebay ou leboncoin, les bonnes affaires y sont plus importantes.
bien sur, pas de garantie apple...mais suffit de bien tester le materiel.
quand le test bien le materiel chez le vendeur...normalement tout est bon...
apres, il est vrai, on est pas a l'abri d'une panne de superdrive, d'alim, d'ecran,etc...
mais dans la plupart des cas, j'ai jamais eu de problème.

ceuqe je recherche actuellement c'est un macbook pro unibody version 2009...mais les prix refurb sont hors budget pr moi...
me reste leboncoin sur lequel je peux negocier et c'est cela qui est bien!


----------



## Mac4Pat (10 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour
Sur le refurb, j'ai acheté 4 mac.
1 iMac 24 pouce surclassé au niveau du DD (500 Go au lieu de 320) en 2007;
1 iMac 21 pour mes parents en 2008, tombé en panne un an apès, heureusement ils avaient pris l'Apple Care PP
1 MBP unibody en 2009 arrivé surclassé en mémoire (4Go au lieu de 2)
1 iMac 24 en 2010 arrivé avec 1 égratignure. Téléphoné à Apple qui m'a proposé 100 euros de dédommagement plutôt que de le renvoyer, j'ai accepté.

Je continuerai à acheter sur le refurb, mais uniquement des Mac de dernière génération car sur mon dernier iMac, il était d'occasion, et sans doute qu'il avait dû être en présentation ou trainer sur un salon ou autre.


----------



## ldrt33 (10 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, J'ai quand à moi eu une très bonne surprise : Le 13 Janvier dernier, j'ai commandé un MacBook Pro 13 pouces 2,4 Ghz avec 4 Go de RAM et un disque dur de 250 Go à 979 . Il est arrivé une semaine après et toutes les caractéristiques inscrites sur la boites étaient conforme. A l'ouverture de la boite, Une coque impeccable, aucun défaut sur l'ordinateur. Je l'allume et commence à transférer des données depuis mon iMac : et là, surprise le MacBook  m'annonce 400 Go restants ! Etonné, je poursuit le transfert puis je file vers les informations système : Mon ordinateur m'a bien été livré avec un disque dur de 500 Go !! Merci les erreurs du refurb !


----------



## chyber (11 Décembre 2011)

J'ai acheté sur le refurb un iPod vidéo, un iPod nano, et un MacBook 13' (en deux ou  trois ans)

Aucun problème pour tous ces matos.

J'avais commandé une barette mémoire en plus de 1 Go pour le MacBook, et il a été livré avec deux Go (au lieu de 1 annoncé). J'ai renvoyé la barette achetée en trop  et il me l'on remboursée sans difficulté !
Vraiment satisfait, et je pense que je n'hésiterais pas pour un achat ultérieur.

Je ne sais pas si on peut vraiment parler d'erreur dans les livraisons, j'avais déjà lu sur les forums qu'Apple gonflait assez souvent le matos commandé sur le refurb, on va pas s'en plaindre :love:


----------



## bolan (12 Décembre 2011)

Pour ma part, j'ai acheté en septembre 2010 un macbook pro 15'', i7. Aucun problème à ce jour, ni vu de rayures et il fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## almyor (17 Décembre 2011)

J'ai commandé un macbook pro 15 i7 2,3 GHZ début décembre. Livré avec le coin supérieur et inférieur droit enfoncé ( le bouton de démarrage était plus bas que la coque gondolée !). Il marchait encore ! Je l'ai renvoyé et j'ai été remboursé rapidement (5 jours après le passage du transporteur pour le retour en Hollande). Le carton n'était pas déchiré mais il avait du être enfoncé jusqu'à la mousse noire à l'intérieur puis reprendre sa forme.
Déçu mais pas par le SAV d'Apple vraiment sans soucis. C'était ma deuxième commande. La première en avril dernier (macbook air) sans aucun problème.

Puis 2ème commande reçue aujourd'hui = un macbook pro 15 i7 2,2 GHZ et avec une bonne surprise : 8 gigas de ram au lieu de 4 !! Vraiment top ce Refurb )


----------



## cyrillus54 (20 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un IMAC27  en reconditionné avec OS X LION aucun problème sur l'IMAC
tout va bien il est comme neuf, je suis super content. Mon prochain MAC je vais l'acheter sur le refurb.
Bonne journée.


----------



## tysell29 (20 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour ,

J'ai commandé mon Imac27 i7 3,4 1to DD 4go ram 1go graphique , j'ai reçu un Imac27
i7 3,4 2to DD 8go ram 2go graphique , Super , mais deux jours plus tard il est H.S

steph.


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Janvier 2012)

tysell29 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> J'ai commandé mon Imac27 i7 3,4 1to DD 4go ram 1go graphique , j'ai reçu un Imac27
> i7 3,4 2to DD 8go ram 2go graphique , Super , mais deux jours plus tard il est H.S
> ...



Vraiment pas de chance


----------



## Ramonette (20 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

en fait, si je lis tous vos témoignages, les gens sont satisfaits à 50-50 j'ai l'impression mais tout le monde s'accorde à dire que Apple ne fait pas d'histoire pour reprendre les produits reconditionnés si vous voulez les retourner donc autant tenter sa chance en fait.


----------



## Bobbylabiche (1 Février 2012)

Depuis que je n'achète plus que sur apple.ca, j'étais intrigué par les items reconditionnés. J'ai fais mon premier pas dans cette direction le mois dernier. Premier test, un Airport extreme de cinquième génération. Que du bonheur. J'ai du mal, beaucoup de mal, à croire qu'il n'est pas neuf!!! Les prochains achats seront des items reconditionnés, aussi longtemps que l'expérience sera sans faille.

Go!


----------



## Bambouille (1 Février 2012)

J'ai acheté 3 iPod et dernièrement mon MBP 15' 2Ghz i7 (Early 2011).
Moi aussi j'ai du mal à croire que tout ce matériel n'était pas neuf 
Sans parler des 429  d'économie par rapport au dernier modèle sortit :rallyes:
Par contre, bien faire attention à l'offre. Elles ne sont pas toutes une bonne affaire !
Pour moi y a pas photo, je n'achète que que le refurb.


----------



## Bmastro (21 Février 2012)

Achat à éviter car se sont des machines qui datent...


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Février 2012)

Bmastro a dit:


> Achat à éviter car se sont des machines qui datent...



Une machine de moins de 12 mois, ça date ? 
On aura tout lu


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Février 2012)

Je sais pas si cela peut aider, mais pour les quelques commentaires que j'ai lu, vous savez que avant de signer le bon du transporteur, vous *devez* vérifier le contenu, l'état général de la machine et que vous pouvez refuser la livraison.


----------



## MarcMame (21 Février 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je sais pas si cela peut aider, mais pour les quelques commentaires que j'ai lu, vous savez que avant de signer le bon du transporteur, vous *devez* vérifier le contenu, l'état général de la machine et que vous pouvez refuser la livraison.


La pratique n'a rien à voir avec la théorie.
Tu as déjà essayé de déballer un colis devant un livreur (quand tu vois le livreur).... ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h56 ----------




Bmastro a dit:


> Achat à éviter car se sont des machines qui datent...


Essaye à l'avenir d'éviter de présenter ton opinion personnelle comme une recommandation générale, merci.


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Février 2012)

MarcMame a dit:


> La pratique n'a rien à voir avec la théorie.
> Tu as déjà essayé de déballer un colis devant un livreur (quand tu vois le livreur).... ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h56 ----------
> ...



Non seulement j'ai essayé, mais en plus je le fais pour les "gros achats", en gros supérieur à 300 euros. D'ailleurs c'est l'absence de connaissance et le manque d'information qui fait que la pratique est bien loin de la théorie. Pour les livres non je le vois pas, pour téléphone, ipod et ordinateur oui je le vois. (je l'ai vu en tout cas).

C'est mon droit de vérifier, je le fais (de manière globale oui), sinon je signe pas. Et le comble, c'est qu'il y a même des livreurs qui comprennent .... aucun ne m'a dit de vérifier par contre.


----------



## MarcMame (21 Février 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est mon droit de vérifier, je le fais (de manière globale oui), sinon je signe pas. Et le comble, c'est qu'il y a même des livreurs qui comprennent .... aucun ne m'a dit de vérifier par contre.


Je n'ai aucunement dit que ce n'était pas ton droit. C'est juste que dans la très grande majorité des cas, rares sont les livreurs qui acceptent (de bonne grâce) de passer quelques minutes à attendre que l'objet livré soit vérifié sous leurs yeux.
my 2cts.


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Mars 2012)

MarcMame a dit:


> Je n'ai aucunement dit que ce n'était pas ton droit. C'est juste que dans la très grande majorité des cas, rares sont les livreurs qui acceptent (de bonne grâce) de passer quelques minutes à attendre que l'objet livré soit vérifié sous leurs yeux.
> my 2cts.



Hum voilà un mail ... qui devrait "prevenir", et qui devrait être présent dans toute vente par correspondance. 

"Attention : Pour des raisons de sécurité, l'expéditeur du colis est nommé *****. Nous vous remercions d'accepter tout colis présenté par cet expéditeur après avoir vérifié en présence du transporteur que celui-ci est dans un état irréprochable au moment de la livraison. 
Vous devez écrire toute réserve possible sur le bon de livraison en présence du transporteur ou refuser le colis si vous l'estimez non-conforme. Nous vous recommandons de conserver ce bon de livraison qui pourra vous être demandé ultérieurement."



C'est un simple collisimo ... et juste une carte sim que je vais recevoir ...


----------



## MarcMame (15 Mars 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Hum voilà un mail ... qui devrait "prevenir", et qui devrait être présent dans toute vente par correspondance.


Mais c'est très souvent le cas !

Encore plus précis, voici celui que j'ai reçu et qui concerne ma prochaine livraison :



> *IMPORTANT:* Lorsque vous recevrez votre colis, nous vous demandons de bien contrôler son état extérieur et son contenu en présence du livreur avant de signer le bon de livraison. Nhésitez pas également à déballer le produit même si lemballage extérieur ne présente aucun dommage.
> Si votre colis ou le produit présente des traces d'ouverture et/ou de détérioration :
> - *Nous vous invitons à refuser le produit* si vous navez rien signé et à décrire précisément le dommage sur le bon de livraison du transporteur (« carton enfoncé », « écran cassé ») : une description claire et explicite des dommages constatés est impérative pour être considérée comme une réserve valable.
> - Si vous avez gardé le colis ou que le colis vous est déposé en votre absence, veuillez *envoyer un e-mail* au plus vite au service client décrivant le dommage ou la spoliation. Nous vous indiquerons alors la procédure pour le traitement de votre retour.
> ...


Mais bon ça ne change rien quand on est face à un livreur ayant une forte envie de pisser....
Ca sert surtout à proteger le marchand, pas le client.


----------



## artaud (20 Mars 2012)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Une machine de moins de 12 mois, ça date ?
> On aura tout lu




Bonjour,

Apple vend des produits reconditionnées, c'est-à-dire des produits retournés chez Apple pour diverses raisons et qui sont revendus à prix réduit avec toutes les garanties accordées aux produits neufs. Très bien.
Le problème est que la décote s'appuie sur le prix du produit vendu au moment où celui-ci était neuf. Ça marche bien pour un produit encore au catalogue. OK.
Mais là, aujourd'hui, printemps 2012, voir un MacBook Air Intel Core Duo, 1, 4 ghz et s'amuser à dire qu'il bénéficie d'une réduction de 33% à 769 , est-ce bien normal ? C'est sûrement le prix qu'il valait lorsqu'il était vendu en 2010. Mais aujourd'hui, ça vaut combien ?
On semble faire une bonne affaire, mais en est-ce vraiment une ?
Pourquoi ne pas vendre un G3 reconditionné à 400  et dire qu'on fait une décote de 70% sur les prix pratiqués en 1998 ? 
Ce refurb n'est-il pas logiquement limité aux matériels neufs toujours en vente ?
Je trouve cette pratique un peu limite


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Mars 2012)

artaud a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Apple vend des produits reconditionnées, c'est-à-dire des produits retournés chez Apple pour diverses raisons et qui sont revendus à prix réduit avec toutes les garanties accordées aux produits neufs. Très bien.
> Le problème est que la décote s'appuie sur le prix du produit vendu au moment où celui-ci était neuf. Ça marche bien pour un produit encore au catalogue. OK.
> ...



N'empêche qu'un MBA d'entrée de gamme du printemps 2012 n'est pas beaucoup plus que le même de la fin de l'hiver 2011, et qu'il coûte la même chose. Les MBA à processeur Core 2 Duo ne sont pas si vieux que cela. La décote ne vient pas du temps écoulé mais de la date du dernier produit neuf. S'il existe 3 mois ou 9 mois entre un produit encore vendu neuf et le même produit proposé sur le Refurb, la réduction sera de 15 à 17%. Le modèle précédent sera vendu avec une réduction de 30 à 35%, soit une réduction supplémentaire du même ordre de grandeur que la première, appliquée à un produit qui, du fait de changement de gamme, peut être pratiquement neuf . Dans le cas de l'exemple cité, il s'agit vraisemblablement d'une machine de génération précédente à celle vendue actuellement.

Il ne faut pas non plus perdre de vue que le marché du Refurb n'est pas le même que celui de l'occasion, et que la garantie d'un an et la possibilité de prendre l'Apple Care existe toujours.

Le matériel neuf toujours en vente peut aussi être du matériel de la génération précédente dans la mesure des stocks existants.


----------



## j.pierron (3 Juillet 2012)

sont bien gentils
mais un core2duo, c'est bien dépassé aujourd'hui
le mba n'a jamais eu de coreduo, heureusement

j'ai un 13" mid 2009
il est quand même limite


----------



## j.pierron (3 Juillet 2012)

mes derniers achats
un iPad 1 16Go
une borne airport extreme

un mini et un mbp, acheté par des amis


----------



## j.pierron (5 Juillet 2012)

marco99 a dit:


> Quasiment tous mes achats (iPods, ordis) ont été faits sur le refurb : aucun problème dans la qualité du matériel et surtout des délais de livraisons hors-norme. Commandé un jour, livré le lendemain... Imbattable.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ca je dois dire que ça, ça m'a surpris
> ...


----------



## Bambouille (5 Juillet 2012)

j.pierron a dit:


> marco99 a dit:
> 
> 
> > Quasiment tous mes achats (iPods, ordis) ont été faits sur le refurb : aucun problème dans la qualité du matériel et surtout des délais de livraisons hors-norme. Commandé un jour, livré le lendemain... Imbattable.
> ...


----------



## MarcMame (5 Juillet 2012)

j.pierron a dit:


> le lendemain a midi, il m'appelle, le Mac est la
> comment ils ont fait?


La vraie question c'est : Comment font les autres pour mettre 10 jours à livrer un vulgaire cable USB ? :mouais:


----------

